# Table am ecken abrunden?



## jackie05 (9. Juni 2006)

hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ich die Tabellen von Table am ecken abrunden kann?
ich benutze Frontpage, da müsste doch eine Möglichkeit geben, oder?

Danke schonmal ;-) 

Gruss Christian


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2006)

Wenn du Tabellenecken abrunden willst, benötigst du hierfür die entsprechenden Grafiken, die mittels CSS als Hintergrundbilder eingesetzt werden.

Beispiel: http://www.andreas-kalt.de/webdesign/tutorials/runde-ecken


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2006)

Nimm lieber eine JavaScript-Lösung wie etwa Nifty Cube Corners.


----------



## Stoik (11. Juni 2006)

MHm und was is wenn jemand JS ausgeschaltet hat? dann doch lieber mit CSS

das mit den -moz-border-radius- geht zwar auch aber nur im FF... glaube aber das es auch ein Befehl für IE gab aber die Ecken waren nich so sauber wie im FF.

http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/tippstricks/css/runde_ecken/index.htm


----------



## Gumbo (11. Juni 2006)

Stoik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MHm und was is wenn jemand JS ausgeschaltet hat? dann doch lieber mit CSS


Dann werden bei ihm die Ecken eben nicht abgerundet dargestellt – wo ist dabei das Problem? Es kommt doch auf den Inhalt an und nicht auf dessen Darstellung. 

Genau so gut könnte man übrigens ebenso fragen, was wäre, wenn jemand Stylesheets oder Grafiken oder beides ausgeschaltet hat?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juni 2006)

Mmmh.... dann würde es deiner Meinung nach genügen, rohe Textdateien ins Web zu stellen 

Ich wüsste nicht, wo das Problem darin liegt, mit CSS/Hintergrundbildern die abgerundeten Ecken zu erzeugen...dazu ist es da ...und dein JS-Vorschlag funktioniert auch nicht ohne CSS, also schon 2 Kriterien, die erfüllt sein müssen gegenüber der Lösung mit den Grafiken(welche bei der SelfHTML-Variante übrigens Bestandteil des CSS sind)

Die Frage war übrigens nicht, ob du abgerundete Ecken wichtig findest


----------



## Gumbo (11. Juni 2006)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mmmh.... dann würde es deiner Meinung nach genügen, rohe Textdateien ins Web zu stellen


Nein, denn die Klartexte enthalten keine semantischen Informationen – HTML-Dokumente schon. Mir geht es darum, das Markup, also die semantische Auszeichnung eines Textes, von dessen Darstellung zu trennen.
Sonst könnte man auch einfach die ganze Website auf Grafiken oder PDF-Dokumente (so etwas gibt es!) aufbauen. Die werden auf allen Plattformen gleich dargestellt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juni 2006)

Ja und...bloss darum geht es nicht in diesem Thema. 
Es geht hier um runde Tabellenecken und nicht um Philosophie :suspekt:

Webseiten sind immer noch in erster Linie für die Nutzer da und nicht fürs w3c, und die sehen die Darstellung und kümmern sich nicht um das Markup.
Und wenn du meinst, man benachteilige mit der Tabellen-Lösung eine Reihe von Nutzern, dann zähle mal durch, wieviel Leute man benachteiligt mit einer Lösung, die nur in aktuellen Browsern und mit JS funktioniert.


----------



## Stoik (11. Juni 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau so gut könnte man übrigens ebenso fragen, was wäre, wenn jemand Stylesheets oder Grafiken oder beides ausgeschaltet hat?



Das war ne Doofe Frage! Wenn jemand CSS deaktiviert sollte man nur noch Text haben wo is dann das Problem? Ich wäre da zu frieden wenn nur noch text da steht und keine zerschrederte seite...


----------



## itseit (12. Juni 2006)

Nur Text, bedeutet aber das beim Lesen es nicht soviel Spass macht - Grafiken wecken interesse etc.

Was man aber beachten sollte, nur CSS anwerden das bei IE und FF  sonst muss man für jeden Browser ne eigene Seite machen.
Tja und es gibt wichtige dinge und unwichtige.


----------

